# ARE HONDA DEALERS OUT OF NEW STOCK ALREADY???



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Several months ago the local Honda dealers near me finally got some new machines. One dealer had an over 200 waiting list and the other about 150 waiting list for the new HSS724-928 and 1332's. 

One dealer told me that HONDA informed them that there may be a parts and new inventory shortage for 2 years or more.

Yesterday I found out ( maybe you all know ) Honda is raising their prices on new machines up to $400.

I posted this machine online yesterday ( middle of May ) and already had several offers at FULL asking price. Have a couple coming tomorrow with the cash that actually has been waiting for me to have 28 inch Honda since winter. They were going to buy a new 1332 but won't pay the new price.

what's going on? is this another covid problem like every other company in the world is trying to blame to hike up their prices., Some of these companies are having record profits and record CEO bonuses.

It never fails. Businesses try to profit from a crisis. My used Honda prices are staying the same for the last 3 years.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

The new ones must be made out of lumber.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

I think the manufacturers may be hesitant to lay out money at today's high prices and build a bunch of stock only to find out that US currency is virtually worthless come the winter season. Look how fast prices are rising. History repeats itself and the days of needing a wheelbarrow full of cash to buy a loaf of bread is in our future.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

My landlord has a Honda quad on order since August!!! Dealer has no idea when or if it will arrive, they said it may even be a '22 model.

I work in a GM dealer, parts availability is a huge problem. We have 3 brand new pick up trucks less than 5000 miles all waiting for lifters and gaskets. $65,000 door stop! Customers are flippin out.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

yeah, I don't think it is quite so nefarious. I was at a local boat/ATV/etc dealer this week, and they said they are out of boats and jet skis. No more this year, many orders had to be canceled. The factories did not build full capacity last year, but they are all short critical parts anyways.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Tesla has over 10,000 cars that are unfinished because of a missing component.


----------



## Plan - B (May 3, 2021)

scrappy said:


> My landlord has a Honda quad on order since August!!! Dealer has no idea when or if it will arrive, they said it may even be a '22 model.
> 
> I work in a GM dealer, parts availability is a huge problem. We have 3 brand new pick up trucks less than 5000 miles all waiting for lifters and gaskets. $65,000 door stop! Customers are flippin out.


Waite one minute. You mean to tell us, trucks with less than 5000 mi. need big time engine work. 65.000,00 and less than 5000mi. WOW. Looks like another nail in the american auto coffin.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

New car dealership owner told me last week that many dealers will be very low on stock shortly, probably for the rest of the year.
The reason being a world wide shortage of computer chips, which is affecting production of any product that uses these chips.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

They are all low on inventory. And parts. In fact there have been rumors of bidding wars on new vehicles because of how few there are.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

scrappy said:


> My landlord has a Honda quad on order since August!!! Dealer has no idea when or if it will arrive, they said it may even be a '22 model.
> 
> I work in a GM dealer, parts availability is a huge problem. We have 3 brand new pick up trucks less than 5000 miles all waiting for lifters and gaskets. $65,000 door stop! Customers are flippin out.


A new truck with less than 5k needs lifters that's a disgrace. 
my sons driving my old 2002 maxima i bought new with over 200k on it and the only thing other than routine maintenance was one wheel bearing and a coil pack and a break light bulb.


----------



## Snoopy#1 (Mar 21, 2021)

Sounds like they should of bought a Honda truck. Whats the problem with the GM engines?


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

it really feels like the government will have to start cracking down on the companies that are profiteering because of the limited supply. they are just like criminals. they keep doing it because they can get away with it or worst case scenario they likely get a slap on the wrist.

my mom works at a factory that makes parts for both honda and toyota and their hours have been really flaky lately. my mom had a whole week off about a week or 2 ago and certain other sections of the factory were shut down this week.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

crazzywolfie said:


> it really feels like the government will have to start cracking down on the companies that are profiteering because of the limited supply. they are just like criminals. they keep doing it because they can get away with it or worst case scenario they likely get a slap on the wrist.
> 
> my mom works at a factory that makes parts for both honda and toyota and their hours have been really flaky lately. my mom had a whole week off about a week or 2 ago and certain other sections of the factory were shut down this week.


I agree 1000%. I also agree that the pandemic is really causing some shortages and other problems but companies ( some ) are taking advantage by hiring less people and working their current employees to the limit. I used to work at UPS and they are working just about every driver to the DOT limit ( 60 hours ) so they dont have to hire new drivers.

Plus since people need many of these goods and services they will pay whatever the price. Companies know this so they are maximizing profits for their shareholders. Do you think these prices will come down after the pandemic is over??????? Maybe a little but I doubt it. 

I refuse to pay the higher prices except when I have no choice. If I need lumber I go around and pick up free 8 foot pallets for the 8 foot 2by4's or offer to clean up peoples yards with free lumber, free sheds for the plywood etc. There are many ways to get free lumber if you just look and put feelers out.

There is really no need to buy new at some of these outrageous prices. Yard sales, garage, sales, estate sales ,....people are practically given away perfectly good stuff all the time when they move . 

The only place you cant go around this mess is the grocery store. If you can not grow some produce or some farm animals you'll have to pay higher prices for food. Same goes for electric/water/propane bills but you can conserve your usage. Every company around here is crying about the pandemic and using it to increase prices. 

like I said , there will always be people who profit from a crisis......


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

@Grunt , are you seeing the same problems in your lawnmower business? BTW you have a great website at "My Lawnmower Forum"


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

CarlB said:


> A new truck with less than 5k needs lifters that's a disgrace.
> my sons driving my old 2002 maxima i bought new with over 200k on it and the only thing other than routine maintenance was one wheel bearing and a coil pack and a break light bulb.


We got 3 of them here! Tech forum I'm on has just about every dealer with the same.
The whole truck is a disgrace. Biggest pile of chit GM has ever produced. I don't feel bad for anyone that buys one, gm have been turds since '07.


----------



## Plan - B (May 3, 2021)

scrappy said:


> We got 3 of them here! Tech forum I'm on has just about every dealer with the same.
> The whole truck is a disgrace. Biggest pile of chit GM has ever produced. I don't feel bad for anyone that buys one, gm have been turds since '07.


I, under stand this a a snowblower forum, and we are talikng cars. IMHO, I, think it goes hand and hand. Company's to company's, prouducts to prouducs. And they wounder why the aisan market is killing them.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Went to Honda dealers today and they are all OUT of new inventory. Sold one of my Honda's today at WINTER price. Had 3 serious responses in one day. Think this off season will be on all spring and summer instead of waiting for fall for selling. 

There are NO deals out there but fortunately foresaw this and loaded up on projects the last 6 months.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Orangputeh, 1 of your local Honda Dealers, had lots of blowers a couple months ago, are they all gone?


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Scrappy, what GM engine is giving all the problems?

Found my answer, 6.2 liter, guess its ok to keep driving my 03 6 Liter


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Snoopy#1 said:


> Sounds like they should of bought a Honda truck. Whats the problem with the GM engines?


Honda doesn't make any trucks, and they are also dealing with their own issues with the Civics and Accords as of late.


----------



## Elfiero (Apr 9, 2019)

I think you mean: Honda of N. america doesn't produce trucks. Honda produces trucks in other parts of the world I feel that vehicle manufacturing has gone down hill "world wide" in the last couple of years, and will continue to do so for at least 10 more years.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

__





2023 Honda Ridgeline – Mid-Size Adventure Truck | Honda


From outdoor adventures to downtown driving, the 2023 Honda Ridgeline has you covered. Learn more about this versatile and rugged pickup truck.




automobiles.honda.com













2023 Honda Ridgeline Prices, Reviews, and Pictures | Edmunds


Research the 2023 Honda Ridgeline with our expert reviews and ratings. Edmunds also has Honda Ridgeline pricing, MPG, specs, pictures, safety features, consumer reviews and more. Our comprehensive coverage delivers all you need to know to make an informed car buying decision.



www.edmunds.com


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

GoBlowSnow said:


> Honda doesn't make any trucks


*2021 Honda Ridgeline AWD SPORT*


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Real truck people may argue that the Honda is not a real truck.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

RIT333 said:


> Real truck people may argue that the Honda is not a real truck.


Seriously? "Real"? Honda has been building real (albeit small) trucks for a long time...


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> Seriously? "Real"? Honda has been building real (albeit small) trucks for a long time...


I wish I could find one of these. would paint Honda red.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> I wish I could find one of these. would paint Honda red.


*New Honda Acty Special Edition – Celebrating the 55th Anniversary of the T360*
















New Honda Acty Special Edition – Celebrating the 55th Anniversary of the T360


By Steve & Tamami Laser; with Nahoko Osuka reporting from Japan Honda has introduced a new variation of its Acty small commercial vehicle that pays homage to the automaker’s first mass-produced…



www.carnichiwa.com


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

RIT333 said:


> Real truck people may argue that the Honda is not a real truck.


I heard this a while back: "real" people don't have to label others to feel better about themselves. Made me think a bit. Anyways, I have heard mainly good things about the Ridgeline from several owners. I would consider one (used) for my next vehicle. 

tx


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> *New Honda Acty Special Edition – Celebrating the 55th Anniversary of the T360*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll have to get one.......found a dealer of used ones about 100 miles from me. starting at 5k


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Independent rear suspension, yo. 😁


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

RIT333 said:


> Real truck people may argue that the Honda is not a real truck.


i would say those honda trucks are about as real of a truck as my elcamino which i call a car all the time. yes you can haul some stuff in the bed like truck but when you have haul limit of about 800lbs it really isn't much. i know it is nothing compared to the 2000+lbs i use to haul in my d150 truck regularly.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Even the 660cc/older 550cc kei trucks are rated to 350kg (770lbs.), and that's for compliance only. They'll easily haul a half-ton or more if you can cram it in.

Hauled my snowblower home no problem, 811 lbs. plus the pallet it was strapped to.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

GM may label their vehicles as trucks... But it's not hauling anything while it's broken down and waiting for parts with no ETA!

Friggin junk, I wouldn't recommend a gm vehicle to anyone except the ex wife, (she loves misery)


----------



## The Q (Dec 19, 2016)

Well I must be one of the lucky ones then. I have only owned GM trucks, never owned a car. Never had a motor problem with any of them. `77 Blazer 350, `85 GMC Full size, `90 GMC Full size, `03 GMC 3/4 Crew, `16 GMC Crew, and now a `19 GMC Double Cab.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I would buy one one of those red Honda mini trucks here in CT if I could, just because there cool looking.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Oneacer said:


> I would buy one one of those red Honda mini trucks here in CT if I could, just because there cool looking.


You can get one for $10-11K plus very reasonable shipping. Unfortunately, you probably wouldn't be able to drive it on the road. They have to be at least 25 years old to qualify for road use here because of our stupid vehicle regulations. There are plenty of 1996 and older ones available for a few thousand from importers throughout the US, though... Here's the Facebook group for New England Kei Trucks: New England Mini Kei Truck / Van JDM Group CT NY MA VT NH ME NJ scene

Looks like a REAL truck to me...



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10220461466747065


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

I paid $2k for mine.










As I purchased it, and after a quick buffing out at my body guy's place. Not pictured: Aibaworks snow plow that was included.

I've fixed up on it some since.

Mr H. next door just bought a brand-new one for less than $10k so that'd be quite steep for an older model.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> You can get one for $10-11K plus very reasonable shipping. Unfortunately, you probably wouldn't be able to drive it on the road. They have to be at least 25 years old to qualify for road use here because of our stupid vehicle regulations. There are plenty of 1996 and older ones available for a few thousand from importers throughout the US, though... Here's the Facebook group for New England Kei Trucks: New England Mini Kei Truck / Van JDM Group CT NY MA VT NH ME NJ scene
> 
> Looks like a REAL truck to me...
> 
> ...


they sell them in sacramento but not cali smog compliant. stupid. i just thought it would be cool to have a red one picking up and delivering honda snowblowers.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

orangputeh said:


> they sell them in sacramento but not cali smog compliant. stupid. i just thought it would be cool to have a red one picking up and delivering honda snowblowers.


You might be able to get away with it once you start getting more of the newer trucks. FI, cats... they run very clean. The largely carbureted stuff you're getting now, with 25+ years of wear and tear and deterioration to the multitude of vacuum lines etc, not so much.


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> Went to Honda dealers today and they are all OUT of new inventory. Sold one of my Honda's today at WINTER price. Had 3 serious responses in one day. Think this off season will be on all spring and summer instead of waiting for fall for selling.
> 
> There are NO deals out there but fortunately foresaw this and loaded up on projects the last 6 months.


Man, I really lucked out in February getting a new Honda 1332 and at a discounted price to boot! This doesn’t bode well for inventory. So much for getting a new car this year......


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

tabora said:


> Looks like a REAL truck to me...
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10220461466747065


mulch like that weighs nothing. i could have hauled that load in the trunk of my honda lol. i have hauled larger loads of dirt or screenings in my suv.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

When we haul fertilizing mulch in Mr. H.'s beater we put in the gate extenders and fill it to the top of the cab... that in the video is a pretty tame load.

OTOH if that's all you need... nothing wrong with that either. 

This guy figures about a ton in.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> Mr H. next door just bought a brand-new one for less than $10k so that'd be quite steep for an older model.


The $10-11K is for that brand new anniversary edition... The older ones are $3-8K here in the US including shipping and import costs.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i guess each persons idea of what is a truck is different but i am so use to hauling such heavy or large loads with my truck that no honda would ever likely be able to compete. i have even hauled loads as heavy as 3600lbs in my trucks bed.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

tabora said:


> The $10-11K is for that brand new anniversary edition... The older ones are $3-8K here in the US including shipping and import costs.


Ahh... roger, got it. Haven't seen it here yet.

$3~8k is pretty fair all considered, depending on age and mileage, 4WD/2WD etc... I should have paid about $4~5k for my Suzi... 2004 but only 15k miles and very well-kept. Waited two+ years for the right deal to come along. The plow itself is $1.5k so I came out pretty good.

Full-size USDM trucks/other are available here, but they come with a big tax bill, a big fuel bill, and all the problems associated with maintaining a not so popular foreign vehicle. BTDT, Volvo. Great wagon but finally more trouble than it was worth.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

crazzywolfie said:


> i have even hauled loads as heavy as 3600lbs in my trucks bed.


That's what my trailer is for; I've hauled my 6500 lb fork lift and an 8000 lb fireproof double walled double wide media (now gun) safe on it. And the rest of the time I'm driving lighter...


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

tabora said:


> That's what my trailer is for; I've hauled my 6500 lb fork lift and an 8000 lb fireproof double walled double wide media (now gun) safe on it. And the rest of the time I'm driving lighter...


i don't have space to park a trailer when not in use so i have been better of with a truck. plus when you start dealing with trailers that large or heavy duty it moves you into a new category which has all sorts of headaches like getting your CVOR and yellow safety stickers yearly. i know that is why my friend bought a single axle dump trailer. he can avoid some of the headache.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Aye... catch 22. That's the thing about big trucks... you're paying a premium for the capability to haul a load you might only have to do several times over the ownership of the thing. If more often then yeah... I can understand that.

When I need something big hauled I call my neighbor, he has a 20-ton rig. I also have a contract with the freight haulers to bring up stuff from the city terminals.

Good for me, good for their pocketbook.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

I've had decent luck with the 94 Prelude I had for a year or so. Had 120,000 miles when I got it, was super fun to drive, engine rattled quite a bit though that was diagnosed with valve issues but it still ran and I sold it for more than I paid for it.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

And I've owned Ford, Dodge, and GM trucks and my GM trucks have been the most reliable. I currently own a 2018 2500 Silverado Duramax.


----------



## Plan - B (May 3, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> Several months ago the local Honda dealers near me finally got some new machines. One dealer had an over 200 waiting list and the other about 150 waiting list for the new HSS724-928 and 1332's.
> 
> One dealer told me that HONDA informed them that there may be a parts and new inventory shortage for 2 years or more.
> 
> ...


Raiseing prices $400.00. Every one jumping on the greed band wagon. Is there a honest company any where. To, bad Mr. Honda is not still alive.


----------



## Plan - B (May 3, 2021)

GoBlowSnow said:


> Honda doesn't make any trucks, and they are also dealing with their own issues with the Civics and Accords as of late.


Honda does make a truck.


----------



## tkrotchko (Jan 5, 2011)

orangputeh said:


> It never fails. Businesses try to profit from a crisis. My used Honda prices are staying the same for the last 3 years.


A couple things. First, when I purchased my 1132 about 9-10 years ago, I had to order in June _at the latest_ for winter delivery, so this is not new.

Second, you did see that inflation has kicked up significantly. I'm awaiting some genius in DC to suggest spending $2T more money to find out the root cause.


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

Prices have gone up on all recreational goods, and pretty much everything else. I have bought a mountain bike and stand up paddle board this year and prices have definitely increased over last year.

Shipping costs have increased significantly during covid and price increase aren’t all because of corporate greed. I know a paddle board dealer, who just recently increased board prices because of shipping costs going through the roof for containers coming into Canada from Asia. This is real, but he still sold me a board for last years pricing but prices are now 400 more for the same board.

The mountain bike I bought was a 2020 model and the dealer honored the 2020 price, but the exact same bike made late 2020/2021 is now 300 more. Same thing. Drastically increased shipping costs, not corporate greed from the bike company. The dealers I know are legit.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Darkwoods said:


> Prices have gone up on all recreational goods, and pretty much everything else. I have bought a mountain bike and stand up paddle board this year and prices have definitely increased over last year.
> 
> Shipping costs have increased significantly during covid and price increase aren’t all because of corporate greed. I know a paddle board dealer, who just recently increased board prices because of shipping costs going through the roof for containers coming into Canada from Asia. This is real, but he still sold me a board for last years pricing but prices are now 400 more for the same board.
> 
> The mountain bike I bought was a 2020 model and the dealer honored the 2020 price, but the exact same bike made late 2020/2021 is now 300 more. Same thing. Drastically increased shipping costs, not corporate greed from the bike company. The dealers I know are legit.


basic economic theory to me would be a downward pressure in prices due perhaps to lessor demand??? I mean this covid is putting a lot of people out of work or curtailing hours at least. During economic uncertainty people tend to scale back on purchases especially non essential items. So all these price increases do not make sense to me. Yes, shipping has gone up but what about demand? If dealers have to sit on inventory very long prices will come down.

It doesnt help that the G has been passing out trillions of dollars like water and people continue spending since now they can rely on Uncle Sam to bail them out?

The markets don't make sense to me. It seems like business as usually. People around here are buying new trucks, toys, bikes, etc like there is no tomorrow. If there is a hardship anywhere I am not seeing it. 

All I know for csrtain is these price hikes across the board is pissing me off. My parts prices have gone up 30% in one year. I wasnt born yesterday. Some people are capitalizing on this crisis.


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> basic economic theory to me would be a downward pressure in prices due perhaps to lessor demand??? I mean this covid is putting a lot of people out of work or curtailing hours at least. During economic uncertainty people tend to scale back on purchases especially non essential items. So all these price increases do not make sense to me. Yes, shipping has gone up but what about demand? If dealers have to sit on inventory very long prices will come down.
> 
> It doesnt help that the G has been passing out trillions of dollars like water and people continue spending since now they can rely on Uncle Sam to bail them out?
> 
> ...


Demand for recreational good have gone through the roof during Covid. Mountainbikes, outdoor gear, paddle craft etc. I have talked to multiple mountainbike shop owners, managers and staff in BC and they are frustrated with not knowing when they are getting stock and shipping costs increasing significantly. The upside is everything has sold during Covid but not knowing when or even if you are getting stock has been difficult for many dealers. Upside is increased business for outdoor recreational specialists, but i know for sure that price increases aren’t all intrinsically linked to corporate greed. Im a a year round paddler, and one of the brands I have been buying for the past few years is hand made in Thailand. Shipping costs have risen dramatically from asia to Canada (shipping containers to Vancouver) . It’s happened, and shipping costs have increased big time from the USA to Canada as well.
I’m just glad I bought my hss 928 last year and more than one honest dealer honored last years pricing for my outdoor gear. It’s also good to see outdoor retailers have done well during covid.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Many corporations ( whether they are in manufacturing, distribution or shipping) are capitalizing on the increased demand for products IMHO. Shortages of critical parts (like computer chips) right up to sea shipping container shortages are creating major issues with the supply of many products world wide.

The COVID pandemic has resulted in people doing more home renovations, buying more recreational products etc. This has resulted in increased pricing for lumber, construction material, bikes, boats, paddleboards, camping trailers, RV's etc.

The airlines, cruise lines and travel agents are already warning of huge price hikes once people start flying and travelling for vacations again.

I was discussing the current economic boom with my financial advisor the other week. He feels that once the current government financial aid pay outs end and we have to start addressing the national debts, the financial markets are going to take a nose dive. We will probably experience inflation like we haven't seen for decades as well as an increase in interest rates for mortgages and loans.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> I agree 1000%. I also agree that the pandemic is really causing some shortages and other problems but companies ( some ) are taking advantage by hiring less people and working their current employees to the limit. I used to work at UPS and they are working just about every driver to the DOT limit ( 60 hours ) so they dont have to hire new drivers.
> 
> Plus since people need many of these goods and services they will pay whatever the price. Companies know this so they are maximizing profits for their shareholders. Do you think these prices will come down after the pandemic is over??????? Maybe a little but I doubt it.
> 
> ...


nothing needs to be added. Just wanted to repeat what you said. Thank you


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

a roofer friend of mine dropped by with an 1132 that needs works. he has 4 roofing jobs lined up but cant find any workers. he said they are making too much money on unemployment.

dont we live in a great country??????

it's sad. someone will have to pay this bill..........not me but grand and great grandchildren......

house of cards


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Lol, ..... Why would they go to work when they can sit home and make the same money or more even .....

Yeah, these politicians a are pretty messed up. They think there gods, but most are dumb as s... .


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

about the only way he is going to get people to work is if he offers them cash instead of a check. that way they can continue to collect their unemployment. i known people who would do that here. work all summer on the books and work for cash all winter while collecting unemployment.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Darkwoods said:


> Prices have gone up on all recreational goods


Ayuh... I called a dealer about a new pontoon boat last week. The MSRP was $18K and he quoted me $37K. My sister ended up buying a 1998 model for $10K that probably would have been $5K or less last year. I also inquired about renting one from July 15th through August 31st; $18,600!!!


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

orangputeh said:


> a roofer friend of mine dropped by with an 1132 that needs works. he has 4 roofing jobs lined up but cant find any workers. he said they are making too much money on unemployment.
> 
> dont we live in a great country??????
> 
> ...


not if that big asteroid hits!


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

Darkwoods said:


> Demand for recreational good have gone through the roof during Covid. Mountainbikes, outdoor gear, paddle craft etc. I have talked to multiple mountainbike shop owners, managers and staff in BC and they are frustrated with not knowing when they are getting stock and shipping costs increasing significantly. The upside is everything has sold during Covid but not knowing when or even if you are getting stock has been difficult for many dealers. Upside is increased business for outdoor recreational specialists, but i know for sure that price increases aren’t all intrinsically linked to corporate greed. Im a a year round paddler, and one of the brands I have been buying for the past few years is hand made in Thailand. Shipping costs have risen dramatically from asia to Canada (shipping containers to Vancouver) . It’s happened, and shipping costs have increased big time from the USA to Canada as well.
> I’m just glad I bought my hss 928 last year and more than one honest dealer honored last years pricing for my outdoor gear. It’s also good to see outdoor retailers have done well during covid.


just get a $20 Ariens 10k series and enjoy the savings! honestly, there is so much used stuff out there for low cost or being thrown out (my dump pics have been excellent for many things, including a late-'70's vintage Sony stereo receiver). haven't bought much new in a long time.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

rwh963 said:


> just get a $20 Ariens 10k series and enjoy the savings! honestly, there is so much used stuff out there for low cost or being thrown out (may dump pics have been excellent for many things, including a late-'70's vintage Sony stereo receiver). haven't bought much new in a long time.


From my experience not too many mechanically inclined people anymore under the age of 40. ya, a few but not many.


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

rwh963 said:


> just get a $20 Ariens 10k series and enjoy the savings! honestly, there is so much used stuff out there for low cost or being thrown out (my dump pics have been excellent for many things, including a late-'70's vintage Sony stereo receiver). haven't bought much new in a long time.


I have three blowers right now and had four. Sold my master craft this winter and picked up a used Honda tracked 828 and am working on it. Also Bought a used 2020 Ariens deluxe 28” SHO at the beginning of the winter and that was a good bargain.

People don’t buy new Honda blowers with all the bells and whistle, with savings in mind. It works better than the wheeled Ariens, but I still might end up selling it.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Darkwoods said:


> I have three blowers right now and had four. Sold my master craft this winter and picked up a used Honda tracked 828 and am working on it. Also Bought a used 2020 Ariens deluxe 28” SHO at the beginning of the winter and that was a good bargain.
> 
> People don’t buy new Honda blowers with all the bells and whistle, with savings in mind. It works better than the wheeled Ariens, but I still might end up selling it.


The 828 was built between 1991-98 and many consider the older HS models better built and longer lasting than the new ones. time will tell. having worked on hundreds of honda's I can attest to that. unless you are a mechanic and know how to use and care for a new machine I wouldnt recommend it. many here love the new machines. let's have them check back after 10 years and a couple hundred hours.

It just like cars maybe. if you care for them , maintain, service etc even a Ford Pinto can last. 

I love the 828. all serviced and tuned in it can last a lifetime.


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> The 828 was built between 1991-98 and many consider the older HS models better built and longer lasting than the new ones. time will tell. having worked on hundreds of honda's I can attest to that. unless you are a mechanic and know how to use and care for a new machine I wouldnt recommend it. many here love the new machines. let's have them check back after 10 years and a couple hundred hours.
> 
> It just like cars maybe. if you care for them , maintain, service etc even a Ford Pinto can last.
> 
> I love the 828. all serviced and tuned in it can last a lifetime.


The 828 i picked up was in worse shape than i originally thought but the engine seems strong and the tracks are in good shape. It has the electric chute and controls. The new hss 928 definitely has more robust controls for the electric chute and the actual chute itself has a much beefier attachment point to the machine, and a slightly thicker gauge steel.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

orangputeh said:


> a roofer friend of mine dropped by with an 1132 that needs works. he has 4 roofing jobs lined up but cant find any workers. he said they are making too much money on unemployment.
> 
> dont we live in a great country??????
> 
> ...


yep


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

I watched a program on restaurant owners who had to lay off the same workers twice during the pandemic, and this resulted in many of those experienced workers never coming back. It was too unpredictable for many workers. Yep, some were getting good benefits and this was also factored in, but to keep getting laid off for a job that barely pays minimum wage would be a mind [messer-upper].

i worked as a laborer on a roofing crew about 10 years ago and was definitely earning more than unemployment is paying now. I can also say roofing is easily one of the sketchiest trades out there and i think out of a crew of around 20 guys at our peak, I was one of the only workers who had a valid drivers license, who hadn’t done time, didn’t have active warrants and wasn’t addicted to drugs and/or alcohol. Many of these Guys are career unemployment earners and frequently bounce and disappear for a day or three when a pay cheque comes in. This isn’t the exception in this trade either. I worked with some rough characters in other trades over the years, but roofing gets another breed of cattle entirely.

I have a paddling buddy who owns a roofing company and he does excellent work and demands that his crews uphold his standard of work, or they are gone. So, obviously not all roofing crews are bad but for trades, it’s one of the worst hands down for having unreliable and sketchy workers.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

around here most of the roofers are drug addicts, criminals or alcoholics but then again i guess you would have to be to spend that much time on high roofs all day.


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

Well, I would say it was the hardest labour job I have ever had day in, day out, and I have ran the gambit of labour work from Wildland firefighting to the oil patch. I was on an industrial roofing crew doing schools and recreational buildings and it was a punishing job, with all sorts of toxic pollutants going into your lungs, tearing through old roofs. Harsh.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

crazzywolfie said:


> around here most of the roofers are drug addicts, criminals or alcoholics but then again i guess you would have to be to spend that much time on high roofs all day.


I can attest to this. was a roofer in Florida for a short while. back in the early 80's. we were all drug addicts, criminals , and alcoholics ...BUT only after work. 

so that must count for sumting


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

tabora said:


> Ayuh... I called a dealer about a new pontoon boat last week. The MSRP was $18K and he quoted me $37K. My sister ended up buying a 1998 model for $10K that probably would have been $5K or less last year. I also inquired about renting one from July 15th through August 31st; $18,600!!!


That’s BS....not your statement, the situation


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

only thing available right now is the single stage 720.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

I stopped by the local Honda / John Deere / Walker / Stihl dealer this morning. Nary a snowblower in sight - new or used. I asked them when they were due for a shipment and they said October - maybe...


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> I stopped by the local Honda / John Deere / Walker / Stihl dealer this morning. Nary a snowblower in sight - new or used. I asked them when they were due for a shipment and they said October - maybe...


ya....MAYBE........that's what they were telling the 200 plus people on a waiting list.......half those people cancelled and bought used or other brands.

Not the dealers fault but when someone needs a snowblower they do what they have to do.


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

Went into the local Honda dealer last month, no snowblower to be seen. 8 kw3wn mowers in the showroom, a little less of the normal supply of atvs, motorcycles and side by sides.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

At the big box i saw a troy- bilt 2490 iirc

Was surprised. They said they just took it out from the back. It looked like it had been returned. It will be interesting to see what the fall brings..


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Honda1132 said:


> Went into the local Honda dealer last month, no snowblower to be seen. 8 kw3wn mowers in the showroom, a little less of the normal supply of atvs, motorcycles and side by sides.


The ones the dealer does have went up to $400 each more. The HSS724 is now $2749 and the HSS928 is $2949. Not sure what the 1332 is but probably $400 more than last year.

This covid is an easy excuse for EVERYONE to raise their prices.


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

I had heard about the cold snap in Texas shutting down Honda plant for a bit. Not sure if that is true or not or what was made at said plant. Apparently the plant was shut down due to the massive power outage and then there was damage after a pipe burst.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

My prices stay the same ..... 🌝


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> The ones the dealer does have went up to $400 each more. The HSS724 is now $2749 and the HSS928 is $2949. Not sure what the 1332 is but probably $400 more than last year.
> 
> This covid is an easy excuse for EVERYONE to raise their prices.


Almost seems as though a Honda snowblower is an appreciable item if you’re willing to sell….🤔


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

I'd just like to make the point that if you're a dealer and you're used to selling 100 machines, but you can only get 50 this season then I do understand the additional markup. You've effectively lost half of your potential income from that product for the season. And it's not just one product. Almost every product everyone is selling is in short supply. But heat, light, grocery, insurance bills aren't going down any.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

94EG8 said:


> but you can only get 50 this season then I do understand the additional markup.


couldn't that be considered price gouging especially if they ask more than msrp. i could be wrong but if dealers start doing that they could likely get themselves into some legal trouble.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Breckcapt said:


> Almost seems as though a Honda snowblower is an appreciable item if you’re willing to sell…


Here are the new Honda prices at our local dealer in Scarborough, Maine:
*HS720AM* $799.00
*HS720AA* $849.00
*HS720AS* $899.00
*HSS724AW* $2,889.00
*HSS724AWD* $2,999.00
*HSS724AT* $2,999.00
*HSS724ATD* $3,099.00
*HSS928AW* $3,199.00
*HSS928AWD* $3,299.00
*HSS928AT* $3,299.00
*HSS928ATD *$3,399.00
*HSS1332AT* $3,899.00
*HSS1332ATD* $4,099.00
*HSM1336i* $9,499.00

Marquette PowerSports in Negaunee, MI lists the HSS1332ATD for a whopping $4,499.00 - Yikes! I paid $3,199.00 in NH in 2017. That's about a 41% increase in 4 years. Even my local price is over a 28% increase.


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

Wow. $4K for the 1332ATD now. That’s pricey…..


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Breckcapt said:


> Wow. $4K for the 1332ATD now. That’s pricey…..


And still $4.5K in Negaunee, Michigan...


----------



## Mick_Mach (Oct 11, 2021)

In Canada, it's illegal for dealers to sell over msrp. The 1332CTD MSRP is $4999 and I just got one for $4799 cdn with manufacturer promo. Expensive machines for sure, but I'd never be without one!


----------



## TonyInHarrisburg Pa (Feb 3, 2021)

Hello from Harrisburg Pennsylvania 🇺🇸 Wow 🤩 I guess I was lucky 🍀 to find my NEW HONDA HSS928ATD SNOWBLOWER in Virginia this past March 😎 I paid $2600.00 💵 I did had to travel 3 hours cause All of the dealership’s around me was Sold out 😱 Can’t wait to use this awesome machine ☃❄☃


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

tabora said:


> And still $4.5K in Negaunee, Michigan...


Seldom do I get a good deal but when I bought my 1332ATD in February, the dealer wanted it off the floor and had it 10% off of I think it was $3389 or so. Got it for close to $3K. ✌🏼

edit: $3050.10


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

TonyInHarrisburg Pa said:


> my NEW HONDA HSS928ATD SNOWBLOWER in Virginia this past March 😎 I paid $2600.00


What's your serial number? I'm guessing it may be an older HSS from before the /A revision at SADA-2000001?


----------



## TonyInHarrisburg Pa (Feb 3, 2021)

tabora said:


> What's your serial number? I'm guessing it may be an older HSS from before the /A revision at SADA-2000001?


Yes you are correct it’s a older HSS928ATD with the old style chute 🥺 but I’m very grateful to have this snowblower most of all the Dealerships. in Pennsylvania & Maryland had zero HSS928ATD OR HSS1332ATD , my 1st Choice was to buy The HSS1332ATD I was told everything was on back orders and now I’m Very happy I didn’t wait 😎cause the dealerships still have no clue when these machines coming in stock So yes it’s not the newest Model, But it’s a HONDA HSS928ATD with 3 years warranty 🥳 🎉🎈🎊 I’m a Very Happy new Honda OWNER


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

Local Honda dealer in Nelson got what looked to be about 10 blowers displayed outside a month ago. Single stage to double stage wheeled and tracked units. They are already gone. Glad I got my 928 last winter with a small rebate.


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

You should be able to buzz those welds off easy enough Tony, and then you got the updated chute. I have seen some videos of this being done and it doesnt seem to weaken the chute. If you have the means or know someone who does, you can also cut the chute so it is almost identical to the new one.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

The dealers near me have left over stock from last year due to people getting tired of waiting and cancelling pre orders.

Honda raised their prices $400 a machine recently.

I wonder if the dealers will sell these one year old stock at the new price?


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> The dealers near me have left over stock from last year due to people getting tired of waiting and cancelling pre orders.
> 
> Honda raised their prices $400 a machine recently.
> 
> I wonder if the dealers will sell these one year old stock at the new price?


i hope Honda will sell those units at least years pricing. If demand isn’t as high in your area they might. As soon as Honda’s arrive here, they are gone soon after. Can’t speak to people waiting for orders but Honda blowers move very quickly here.


----------



## TonyInHarrisburg Pa (Feb 3, 2021)

Darkwoods said:


> You should be able to buzz those welds off easy enough Tony, and then you got the updated chute. I have seen some videos of this being done and it doesnt seem to weaken the chute. If you have the means or know someone who does, you can also cut the chute so it is almost identical to the new one.


----------



## chrisbloom (Oct 12, 2020)

tabora said:


> Here are the new Honda prices at our local dealer in Scarborough, Maine:
> *HS720AM* $799.00
> *HS720AA* $849.00
> *HS720AS* $899.00
> ...


Ironically, I live about 8 miles from that place. That price pretty much seems to sum up the whole business model... Also, the parts guy had no idea what I was talking about when I tried to order new sliders for my Sportsman's clutch... To the internet I went for my parts...


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

chrisbloom said:


> Ironically, I live about 8 miles from that place. That price pretty much seems to sum up the whole business model... Also, the parts guy had no idea what I was talking about when I tried to order new sliders for my Sportsman's clutch... To the internet I went for my parts...


i Have to wonder how much is too much. Would I have spent almost $4500 for a 1332? Not too sure….


----------



## chrisbloom (Oct 12, 2020)

Breckcapt said:


> i Have to wonder how much is too much. Would I have spent almost $4500 for a 1332? Not too sure….


I wouldn't buy a 1332 at any price unless I was going to resell it, I've never even used one but I can tell you that it would be too heavy for me. If you have that much snow to move, it's time for either a tractor or a plow set up, no sense wearing your body out pushing around a 400 pound snowblower.

I think the answer is, whatever someone is willing to pay. I personally would never buy a new machine, but I know how to fix things. Same with a car, even if I had the money, I wouldn't buy a new one, doesn't make sense when there are so many used machines/cars/whatever available.

This is a time where you can make money selling just about anything that people want and if there is no supply, demand will dictate the price. I may stock up on some machines that need some work, fix them and wait until the next big snowstorm around here to make a little hay...

I don't feel bad, if people want to spend their money, it's their business.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Looks like these folks in NH just got some new stock in. Here's one example:

*Nault's Powersports
Ask for: Internet Sales
☎ (603) 669-7220*
420 2nd St Manchester, NH 03102
*Honda Power Equipment HSS1332ATD Snow Blower
Price: $4,099.00*
*Make:* Honda Power Equipment
*Model:* HSS1332ATD Snow Blower
*Stock Number:* HP2002154
*VIN:* SAFA-2002154
*Condition:* New


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

chrisbloom said:


> I wouldn't buy a 1332 at any price unless I was going to resell it, I've never even used one but I can tell you that it would be too heavy for me. If you have that much snow to move, it's time for either a tractor or a plow set up, no sense wearing your body out pushing around a 400 pound snowblower.
> 
> I think the answer is, whatever someone is willing to pay. I personally would never buy a new machine, but I know how to fix things. Same with a car, even if I had the money, I wouldn't buy a new one, doesn't make sense when there are so many used machines/cars/whatever available.
> 
> ...


I moved a 1332 around the showroom floor last week and I think you would be very surprised how easy it is to move with the steering levers.

The dry weight of the 1332 is actually listed at just under 300 pounds. The Yamaha ys1028j is sold in Canada without steering assist and it’s 76 pounds heavier than the Honda 1332 and it’s only 28” wide. The Yammy would be definitely harder on the body if you have to muscle it around.

With that said, I find the 28” Honda 928 less physical to use than the Ariens28SHO. The tracked Honda digs in and is much easier to use on a slope in both directions, and the steering assist makes it easy to move around. I definitely see now why some people think the 1332 is the better bargain over the 928, because it is only a little bit heavier and you get more clearing capacity for a relatively modest price increase. If I hadn’t have moved one for myself, i never would have considered one but I would now.


----------



## Mick_Mach (Oct 11, 2021)

chrisbloom said:


> I wouldn't buy a 1332 at any price unless I was going to resell it,* I've never even used one *but I can tell you that it would be too heavy for me.


I have a 1332, and it's effortless to operate. My 80 year old uncle who is terminally ill has no issues with it either. The power steering on these new machines are true gamechangers. Whether the machine is running or not, great design.

My 1332 honda is easier to maneuver than my 826oxe toro I had. Because with the toro I had to physically tilt the bucket up, with the Honda it's done with a hydraulic thumb lever. 

[Edit: Easy does it please. Y.R.]


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Mick_Mach said:


> I have a 1332, and it's effortless to operate. My 80 year old uncle who is terminally ill has no issues with it either. The power steering on these new machines are true gamechangers. Whether the machine is running or not, great design.
> 
> My 1332 honda is easier to maneuver than my 826oxe toro I had. Because with the toro I had to physically tilt the bucket up, with the Honda it's done with a hydraulic thumb lever.


I'm the only one that can be a butthead around here buddy.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Let's not go to war... it's Friday and I'm having _such_ a good day.

🍻


----------



## Mick_Mach (Oct 11, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> I'm the only one that can be a butthead around here buddy.


I know, right. YR would never edit your posts! As an indigenous person, I am used to my speech being suppressed.


----------



## Mick_Mach (Oct 11, 2021)

chrisbloom said:


> no sense wearing your body out pushing around a 400 pound snowblower.


They are self propelled. You don't push them. And they're ~300 pounds.


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

Went to the Honda dealer looking for some parts and another shipment of blowers has come in.























About half of the Honda’s had sold tags on them. A bunch of single stagers, several tracked 928s and a couple of 622s. Interestingly, no dual stage machines with wheels. All tracked except for Cub cadets.


----------



## Falstaff (Feb 17, 2021)

Last year I could not find one, until....

I had a JD-1032 from new. I used it for 10 years or so. Decided it was too big, sold it and bought a used JD-828 from a long term JD employee. The 828 was well taken care of. Worked fine. My only complaint as with the 1032 was that even with chains on some of my hills going to my out buildings I had to Schwarzenegger it far too much. So after a huge dump last year I started looking for a new Honda 1332 track. I tried local and then many of the big guys on the internet, nada. Plan B.... firstly I decided that I would drive up to 150 miles to pick one up. Secondly I started making calls to ADs. After just a dozen calls or so I found one, nay, quite a few IN STOCK at an AD about 200 miles from me. Way up in the _lake effect _snow belt of New York State! I put a deposit down over the phone and high-tailed it up there. Sure enough they had one, nay, quite a few machines of all sizes still for sale! I had to exaggerate a pause and panoramically look around and make sure that there was indeed feet of snow covering everything my eyes could see...`yep. I thought I was in OZ or another reality. I couldn't believe what I saw. Next my cynical self said, "self, what is wrong with these machines". After a brief perusal obviously nothing. Loaded up a new 1332 and headed home .
With fine tutelage from this site I easily re-jetted the carburetor. This year I will use spay wax on the parts that accumulate snow and see if that indeed helps. Last year the chute was good but the auger had packed snow on it. That's to be expected.
The point of my story albeit with sidebar meanderings is that if I needed a machine _right now_ I would be calling dealers far and wide. Worked for me last year in the dead of winter directly after a huge snowfall.
This year?
It is unfortunate that we will have to pay quite a bit more in the current economic environment. _"I'm from the government....I'm here to help" 🧻🚽._

Cheers.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

I noticed this ad for a brand new, just delivered Honda someone is selling. Asking price is not mentioned, but I imagine it is well over list price.

Ad states:
Look what just arrived yesterday! I was on a wait list that took a year and a half! Honda is so backlogged with the pandemic that it is no longer allowing dealers to take snow blower orders for this HSS1332ATD until next April, 2022, for either late 2023 or early 2024 deliveries.



















Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

and you can just tell that person is being shady since it is a brand new kijiji account. definitely seems like they are going to try to get as much as possible just like all those people that are selling the ps5's for way more than retail.


----------



## Mick_Mach (Oct 11, 2021)

crazzywolfie said:


> and you can just tell that person is being shady since it is a brand new kijiji account. definitely seems like they are going to try to get as much as possible just like all those people that are selling the ps5's for way more than retail.


Several dealers in Quebec have them in stock.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

tabora said:


> Looks like these folks in NH just got some new stock in. Here's one example:
> 
> *Nault's Powersports
> Ask for: Internet Sales
> ...


Naults is my go to dealer as well, great people to deal with over there as I have helped two friends get new machines from them over the years, the no sales tax here in NH is a great incentive as well for folks from MA etc to come up. 

They are currently loaded up with 110 or so new machines. I think the significant price hike isnt really helping the cause



https://www.naults.com/search/inventory/type/Residential%20Snowthrowers/class/Two-Stage


----------



## Michigan_Snow (Nov 19, 2021)

My HS720 came in today and will be picking it up next weekend.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Michigan_Snow said:


> My HS720 came in today and will be picking it up next weekend.


🤞😎


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

We're all out of stock here in Maryland.


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

Not sure if stock is low in places but check out what I received from Honda today:

What a Price increase, it’s official


----------

